# night time temps



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Northern California.. is experiencing... very low ...record breaker temps at night .....we are getting 22 degree's ...for us....... that is cold....cold... :shocked: :help: 

What low temps... is everyone else experiencing ???? And let us know... what State you live in.... :wink: :greengrin: Brrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

15-19 degrees Ohio yeah it's really cold but it gets even colder here single digits so be thankful it's only temporary for you


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

-5 to -7F right now here. alot better than 2 weeks ago when it was -25F :snowcool: 

daytime is better, 10F.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Down here in San Diego -- we had a ton of rain and wind yesterday and for us, it's COLD -- low 50's in the day and probably 30's at night. And I'm only about 12 miles from the beach!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

It's supposed to get down below thirty before daybreak. Winds blowing 20-40 mph. Right now it's a balmy 55!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh my, I wish its was a balmy 55 here!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

It's 2 degrees above zero right now. I just gave the goaties some grain, made sure their heated waterer was fresh & fulll of water & filled their hay feeder...... they deal with the cold a whole lot better than I do.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It's going to be in the lower teen's this week here in NW Ohio.

We're getting snow right now. Around 5:30pm we had just a dusting...now we have 2-3 inches of snow and it continues to fall. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had just finished putting up Christmas lights on my porch and it started to spit ice.....now it's a combo of rain and ice balls. Supposed to be all rain here soon, mid 40's by mid morning and rain all day til the temp starts to drop......then I know I'll be in for a scary drive to work Thursday morning, temps to drop into the 20's tomorrow night and not get out of the 20's for the next few days and be in the teens at night. :snowhat:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

geez...... I'd gladly trade with you. Single digit temps for the rest of the week with 5 to 8 inches of snow forcasted between now and 9am tomorrow.... I have 4-wheel drive so work will be expecting me to be there as usual. But I have 1 doe that was off feed tonight so I might have a "car problem" tomorrow morning that prevents me from getting to work ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .....about everyone... is experiencing bad weather... all over :shocked: :help: 

...I pray ray: ..that everyone/pets ect ...gets though... the cold spells...bad winds ...rain ...snow....or any other bad weather conditions... 

stay safe.. :grouphug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

We're experiencing the same weather patterns as the Northern Ohio folks here in lower MI...Snowed tonight, temps in the teens, and very windy.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

we hit 23 * last night... and its expected to be 19* later this week


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

:wave: *I don't live too far from you, Pam. We are in El Dorado Hills- next to Placerville. I think the difference for us here in California is that our goats don't have time to adjust to the severe drop in temperatures. Just a week or so ago it was warm and sunny. I think it hits them hard because they have not developed think skin and winter coats to handle this! I put my goats in the barn-whether the liked it or not!*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i'm borderline desert so its going from about 60 degrees to the twenties daily


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

When i went to work at 6 30 this morning he banks big sign said it was 14 degrees. It never got about 22 here today. Record lows. The weather has been sunny and clear. It snowed here over the weekend. And even thoug its sunny none of it has melted. The moving water coming off our hill is even frozen. 
Boss broke ice on the horses water tubs at six the morning. by nine i was having to break it again and it was thick!
beth


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

In Vernonia, Oregon..located in the beautiful Oregon coast range mountains, we are ffrfrrfrrreeezzzeezzzinggg our hinies off! 
On my way to work saturday, the bank said..15..This am it was -3!!! 
My furry four leggers are doing surprisingly well! They love warm water and nummies...
Funny thing is, now 20f seems warm..!!!!!!! that is wrong!!!!bbbbrrrrr!!! :worried: 
But ya know after freezing my sad nose off, there's nothin like comin inside to a nice warm wood stove!!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

It was 3 degrees this am with about 3 inches of snow - blowing around like heck in 40 mph winds. I'm gonna have to get the snow blower resurrected tonight & plow a path to the goat toys after the drifting is done ...... I have several does that absolutely will not walk in the snow - :scratch:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Boy, with all of the extraordinary weather we are having with everyone in freezing temps, especially on the left coast where the weather pattterns are really screwed up, I wonder what the Earth Firsters are going to come up with now. :scratch: Glob Al Gore doesn't have much to say now-a-days since they came out with the report that the effects of global warming may have been "exagerated"! What's he going to do now? :scratch: He can't be a politician cuz the folks in his own state didn't want him! :idea: 
Stay warm folks! Keep your goats dry. Cold AND wet is the worse for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man....the teens......not fun at all... We have alot of people calling plumbers because there pipes are bursting.... I guess they either didn't wrap them or not good enough.... 



> I don't live too far from you, Pam. We are in El Dorado Hills- next to Placerville. I think the difference for us here in California is that our goats don't have time to adjust to the severe drop in temperatures. Just a week or so ago it was warm and sunny. I think it hits them hard because they have not developed think skin and winter coats to handle this! I put my goats in the barn-whether the liked it or not!


 wow..Shannon...it isn't that far... :wink: I know ...what you are saying...and yes the weather was nice here to...it is really hard on the goats for sure....it skipped fall.... and went straight to winter cold temps... record breakers.... :shocked: :help: My goats are lucky ... we put them in ...when it freezes....and close the barn door....if we didn't close the door ...they would be out laying on the frozen ground... :doh: I can't believe... they do that ...when they have full access to an open barn of choice....with these freezing lows...they have no choice and I lock them in... Don't need frost bite...teats or anything else... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

sealawyer-good call...we were thinking the SAME thing :ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It's been around 19 around here at night. The last few days have been cold. The ice isn't melting much in the shadows. It's very cold even when the sun is shining. I don't like those days. Camp Verde in AZ 


Oh yeah, and the last storm we had, Sunday night, we lost power and had blizzard conditions. We lost the barn room off our feeding/milking room. Not just shingles. THE ROOF! floor is all wet in there and smells bad. I knew that was going to happen. I have been working hard on that room when I got off work or had some time off. I'd been painting and caulking, fixing up the place. I jinxed it! 

Now we are supposed to get another storm blowing in this weekend. Oh joy. Normally I love the rain, but this really bites. I won't be able to fix it or do anything to cover it. The roof was going to fall down anyway, I was just hoping to fix up the room and wait a little longer until I could get someone out. That won't be until spring/summer this year... I can't afford to do it right now. Grrr...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It was GORGEOUS here today til around 2pm.....woke up to 50*! Breezy and warm....thunderstorm, black sky and 40mph winds by 3:30 and now at 9pm the temp is 33* and the wind is much worse. Temp is supposed to be down around 20 by morning so with the rain, we're gonna be icy.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

We have 60 MPH winds. It's crazy!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

We are in California. High's of 40-45 and lows have been in the teens with 45-50 mph winds yesterday. ICK!!! We got a light dusting of snow 2 days ago but now we just have solid ice. :sigh:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Boy, with all of the extraordinary weather we are having with everyone in freezing temps, especially on the left coast where the weather pattterns are really screwed up, I wonder what the Earth Firsters are going to come up with now. :scratch: Glob Al Gore doesn't have much to say now-a-days since they came out with the report that the effects of global warming may have been "exagerated"! What's he going to do now? :scratch: He can't be a politician cuz the folks in his own state didn't want him! :idea:
> Stay warm folks! Keep your goats dry. Cold AND wet is the worse for them.


 I love it...to funny... :wink: :ROFL:

wow...we had a 22 degree night...last night again....tonight is going to be warmer...22...that's what the news said...warmer... :scratch: hmm.....I don't get it.... So I guess we will see....

Keep safe everyone... :grouphug:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Somebody call Glob Al and tell him to turn the heater back on! :ROFL: :ROFL: :sun: :sun: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Somebody call Glob Al and tell him to turn the heater back on!


 LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got in from a week in Seattle seeing new grandbaby.....it was very cold in Washington! Finally got home at 2:00am this morning (many flight delays) and it is soooooo much worse here at home! Snow/ice/rain, highs in the teens and lows in the singles.......worse of it all is the 43mph winds with gust to 60mph........I want to go back to Washington! Can't get the house warm! Feel so bad for all my outside critters......I put heat lamps on chickens and goats and bed warmers for the cats. Pups are in bed with daddy as I type this all snuggly warm :greengrin: BRATS !


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Pack up the goats and come on down to Texas, Denise! You just might be the first Goat Snowbird! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...Denise.......you are sure going through miserable cold..the wind always make things so much worse to.. :sigh: :hug: I thought we had it bad.... :hug: 

It is surprising ...just what our goats and other livestock/pets.. go through.. and can withstand...in this extreme weather..... with just a little shelter.. ray: But sometimes it gets so cold we have to improvise....and give them a hand.... :grouphug:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

24 - 28 here in the middle of NC When the sun is out (twice a week) it is in the mid 50's during the day


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Here in northern idaho we've had a regular of 7 F during the night. And no snow. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Last night ...we got down to 19 degrees..... it was so cold .... brrr.... :shocked: :doh:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Mostly in the teens here in central Illinois. And the wind hasn't been too bad, either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We finally received the blessing of rain.. ray: which raised the temp to a relief of 34 degrees.... I think.. our cold spell is over for a little while anyway......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

im back! those pigs take up alot of time... anyway, its been nice here, not too cold. it was -4 last time I looked. sunny and beautiful, lots of snow. might get to have the Iditarod re-start back in Wasilla after having it in Willow the past 8 years due to snow shortage. That'd be neat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Katrina ....the pigs take up that much time....  

Sounds beautiful in Alaska.....

A snow shortage woe... :shocked: in Alaska ....LOL :wink:  
When is the Iditarod?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol...yeah, constantly cleaning that place, booster shots, trying to get the sow bred again...it never ends. And school finals :roll: 

I think they need 4ft of snow for iditarod. It's in March.  So we have to wait a long time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...I see .......you get the messy job....LOL  

School finals ...Oh drats.. :doh: :help: ..that is a stressful time.....but ....I have the confidence ....that you will do great....... and pass with flying colors...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup: 

Your right...... March is a while off...so the chances are good .......for getting that much snow.... :thumbup:


----------

